# Ford Probe GT - Sportiness the way it was...



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I grew up in the “Automotive Dark Ages”, among throngs of gutless econoboxes and the rusting hulks of the last survivors of the ‘70s. As far as being interesting for an automotive enthusiast goes, that era was pretty much a wash. However, I do remember as the ‘80s wore on that things started to change, and as I watched a new breed of “economical” performance cars came into being. These weren’t the rip-snorting muscle cars that my Uncle had raised me on and that I’d seen at car shows, but they weren’t the wheezing, soul-destroying, square-cornered beaters I’d seen for the last 10 years. 

Rather, they were some interesting mix of the two. They had modern aerodynamics and front-wheel drive (unlike a true performance car, I still feel), but tried to recapture some of the fun of driving. A perfect example of such a car was the Ford Probe GT. I remember when it came out that it made quite an impact on me. Clearly, it did on others, too, since I remember seeing lots of them around. A sporty car for the masses, then, and one that helped to pave the way for it to be okay to want more than just a beige hatchback.
Because I remember the car so well, I was really happy to get my hands on one of the AMT Probe GT kits. It’s one of my earlier builds, but it still looks pretty good, so I thought I’d share. 

Check it out, and if you ever drove one of these, let me know what you think!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/cars/125-amt-1989-ford-probe-gt/*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I like the build...

(silently snickering at old Probe jokes he remembers from back then)

... :thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I like the build...
> 
> (silently snickering at old Probe jokes he remembers from back then)
> 
> ... :thumbsup:


Thanks!

I can only imagine what those jokes are like...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I had a friend who had a red one- it was a really nice looking car!

I really like your buildup- any other photos?


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, I'm glad you liked the build!

Unfortunately, many of the other photos I had didn't turn out very well. My old camera had a real problem with that dark purplish colour. I'll have to dig around and see what I can find, but I doubt I kept any of them. 

Since I was building the Probe long before I thought anyone would ever care about my car builds, and before I'd considered making a website for them (I was on dial-up FOREVER), I didn't take that many in-process shots, either. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

At the time there was talk that the Probe was going to be the new Mustang. Fans were angry so Ford kept the old platform going and renamed the new car.

That may be why the Mustang platform went from 1979 to 93, and updated to 2004. Probe Production‎: ‎1989–1997.

I never drove one, but the Probe has comfortable seats anyway.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I drove both the 1st and 2nd generation 4 cylinder/automatic Probes. 1st gen was actually pretty gutsy and handled well. The steering wheel AND dash tilted. The 2nd gen used a Mazda 4 cylinder and was sloooow. A friend of mine had a V6 version of the 2nd gen and while better than the 4 cylinder, it wasn't the fastest thing on the road! Both gens were comfortable to drive.


----------

